# Doubleback 2014 Stolen Horse Syrah



## dcbrown73 (Oct 11, 2016)

I just received an offer to purchase a 3-pack at $48 per bottle. I really enjoy the Doubleback Cab/Sauv.

Has anyone tried this wine? Opinions? Is it worth $48/bottle?

I think I'm up for picking up three. Trying one and bury the other two in the bottle of my cellar. (ie, my spare walking closet wine racks!)

Says it gets a 93 from Wine Enthusiast.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 11, 2016)

You can see the full review on WE and I trust Sean very much and have known him for years when all he did was have a WA Wine blog. WS gave the 2013 version only 88 pts. (*Firm in texture, modest in scope, with some denisty to the plum and current fruit, playing against fine tannins on the finish. Drink now through 2019.*) 

So the short drinking window is what stands out here. I have many many WA State Syrah's with a ~15 year drinking window. You can also look this wine up on CT and see some short tasting notes. Doesn't look outstanding IMHO. There are many many outstanding WA State Syrah's in that price range. (Avennia, EFESTE, Saviah, Gorman, Betz, SOH, Proper) just to name a few that would probably blow the doors off this wine. Its probably a well made wine, just not an "outstanding" wine. My $0.02 of course.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Oct 11, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> You can see the full review on WE and I trust Sean very much and have known him for years when all he did was have a WA Wine blog. WS gave the 2013 version only 88 pts. (*Firm in texture, modest in scope, with some denisty to the plum and current fruit, playing against fine tannins on the finish. Drink now through 2019.*)
> 
> So the short drinking window is what stands out here. I have many many WA State Syrah's with a ~15 year drinking window. You can also look this wine up on CT and see some short tasting notes. Doesn't look outstanding IMHO. There are many many outstanding WA State Syrah's in that price range. (Avennia, EFESTE, Saviah, Gorman, Betz, SOH, Proper) just to name a few that would probably blow the doors off this wine. Its probably a well made wine, just not an "outstanding" wine. My $0.02 of course.



Thanks Mike.

I appreciate your in-depth thoughts and notes of other most likely better options to try in this price range.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 19, 2016)

You might want to see if you could source some of this if you have a Total Wine anywhere close as they are stocking this nationally as far as I can tell.

2014 Tenet Syrah "The Pundit" $25 MSRP It was named #1 on the list of 2016 Best Value Wines for WA State by SeattleMet magazine. I snagged a bottle last weekend while in ABQ.








dcbrown73 said:


> Thanks Mike.
> 
> I appreciate your in-depth thoughts and notes of other most likely better options to try in this price range.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 19, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> You might want to see if you could source some of this if you have a Total Wine anywhere close as they are stocking this nationally as far as I can tell.
> 
> 2014 Tenet Syrah "The Pundit" $25 MSRP It was named #1 on the list of 2016 Best Value Wines for WA State by SeattleMet magazine. I snagged a bottle last weekend while in ABQ.



In stock less than 4 miles from here. Thanks Mike. I'll have to give that one a try.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Oct 20, 2016)

Total Wine is about 45 minutes from me in a direction I seldom go, but I will take a look next time I'm in that area.

That said, I did order a dozen bottles from Columbia Crest with the 1c shipping promotion.


(2) bottles of the 2001 Cab/Sauv reserve
(3) bottles of the 3H Cab/Sauv (good wine to pop at a moments notice)
(2) more bottles of that 2014 unoaked Chardonnay we received with our last order. I really liked that.
(2) bottles of the Chenin Blanc. (I'm a fan of this grape, I wanted to try their offering)
(1) bottle of the 2014 Muscat. (Don't really drink it, but figured I would at least try it)
(2) bottles of the limited release Gold Red Wine.

I do love trying new wines!

Why does the list BB codes not work on this site?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2016)

I picked up a bottle of the 2013 CC Grand Estates Red Wine from Costco awhile back for like for like $6. I opened it last weekend and was very pleasantly surprised. It was better than my last bottle of H3 Cab Sauv by a long shot. Not a wine to cellar by any means but had enough tannin and bouquet to keep my interest going.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 21, 2016)

*Walla Walla’s Doubleback making its own identity*

New winemaker has taken over the reigns from Chris Figgins. New production facility has broken ground which will include caves for storage. I will definitely be checking it out when its complete!

Walla Walla’s Doubleback making its own identity


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2017)

Woo hoo! I thought this wine might break the 90pt barrier and it did! 
See review below.




ibglowin said:


> You might want to see if you could source some of this if you have a Total Wine anywhere close as they are stocking this nationally as far as I can tell.
> 
> 2014 Tenet Syrah "The Pundit" $25 MSRP It was named #1 on the list of 2016 Best Value Wines for WA State by SeattleMet magazine. I snagged a bottle last weekend while in ABQ.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 30, 2017)

It seems Wine Advocate gives it a 92.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2017)

WA seems to always be a couple of points higher than WS. They give out 100 point scores like they are candy. LOL

This was for the 2015 and TW is only showing the 2014 in stock but I suspect you may find both vintages on some store shelves. Both are 5 Star QPR wines and I wouldn't hesitate to pull the trigger on either of them if you see them on a store shelf. Good Ju Ju!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 30, 2017)

I just wish Total Wine wasn't 45 minutes away.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2017)

Cry me a river!

Closest to me is 100 miles (one way!) 



dcbrown73 said:


> I just wish Total Wine wasn't 45 minutes away.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 30, 2017)

I have to go 3.5 miles.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 30, 2017)

Let me guess uphill both ways? 



Boatboy24 said:


> I have to go 3.5 miles.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 30, 2017)

I might cry a river, they don't show having a single Chenin Blanc from Washington. What the hell!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 30, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Let me guess uphill both ways?



In the snow. 

Barefoot.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 30, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> In the snow.
> 
> Barefoot.



You at least have hairy hobbit feet to keep them warm right?


----------

